# Slimed by hive beetles



## Greg D (Jun 7, 2013)

Just had a hive slimed by hive beetles. Had probably 100 lbs honey in it. Comb mostly undamaged, still capped just slimed. Bee avoid it like the plague. I put frames in freezer to kill eggs/larvae. Is there any way to wash the crap off the frames so it can be fed back to the bees?


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg D said:


> Just had a hive slimed by hive beetles. Had probably 100 lbs honey in it. Comb mostly undamaged, still capped just slimed. Bee avoid it like the plague. I put frames in freezer to kill eggs/larvae. Is there any way to wash the crap off the frames so it can be fed back to the bees?


If its capped, just rinse it off with water and set it out. Or extract it and then feed it back to the bees. I would uncap it after rinsing and allowing it to dry, that way the bees will find it faster.


----------



## Greg D (Jun 7, 2013)

jbeshearse said:


> If its capped, just rinse it off with water and set it out. Or extract it and then feed it back to the bees. I would uncap it after rinsing and allowing it to dry, that way the bees will find it faster.



Sounds good. I'll try it and see if the bees like it. Thanks


----------

